# 1964 hood question



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys, I've been working on my 1964 GTO hood and I've run into something that I'm not sure is factory or somehow warped. In between my decorative vents the hood actually ramps up a bit. The hood is blasted right now so it can't really be seen, but can easily be felt with your hand. Does anyone know if these hoods ramp up in the areas I've marked? Maybe it was just something that occured during the stamping process. I'm at a loss and have no other hoods to look at for a reference. Thanks!


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

anyone got any insight on this?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

You might send a PM to member _PinionHead_ to see what his thoughts are on this. He has been doing GTO's and LeMans for decades and really knows his stuff.


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks! I'll give him a try. =)


----------

